

What motivates people to work on opensource development? - bfrs
http://www.mail-archive.com/agi@v2.listbox.com/msg14077.html

======
bfrs
Some background on this post.

It is a discussion on the AGI (artificial general intelligence) or OpenCog
mail list regarding the use of virtual credits. One of the late comers to the
project (Yan King Yin) feels that given the effort that needs to be put in for
AGI development, some sort of compensation beyond bragging rights, would
motivate him better. He proposes the adoption of virtual credits, and the
OpenCog project leader, Ben Goertzel gives his reasons why it might be a bad
idea.

For anyone who has wondered what motivates people working on opensource
software development, this discussion provides some interesting insights.

